# طلب برنامج download Ansoft HFSS 11.0 wbb with crack



## bizou115 (18 فبراير 2010)

أنا طالب في السنة الخامسة هندسة الكترونيات وأنا في حاجة ماسة ألى برنامج Ansoft HFSS 11.0 wbb مع الكرك فأرجوكم الى كل من يملك هذا البرنامج يساعدني أنا أحتاجه في أقرب الاجال لأني أستخدمه في مشروع تخرجي فلا تبخلوا علينا من فضلم وأرجو منكم شرح كيفية عمل الكراك 
وجزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ولم عظيم الشكر والامتنان


----------



## bizou115 (18 فبراير 2010)

أنا في انتظاركم اخواني الأعزاء


----------



## électronicien_sfax (21 فبراير 2010)

*ANSoft HFSS V.11*








*3D Full-wave Electromagnetic Field Simulation* 

HFSS™ is the industry-standard software for S-parameter, Full-Wave SPICE™ extraction, and 3D electromagnetic field simulation of high-frequency and high-speed components. Engineers rely on the accuracy, capacity, and performance of HFSS to design on-chip embedded passives, IC packages, PCB interconnects, antennas, RF/microwave components, and biomedical devices. 
HFSS improves engineering productivity, reduces development time, and better assures first-pass design success. HFSS v11 can solve complex geometries 2-5X faster and use half the memory, allowing users to expand beyond what they ever thought possible with simulation technology. Additionally, HFSS v11 includes new automation features, user-interface refinement, and data linking capability, making it easy to design, simulate, and validate complex high-performance RF, microwave, and millimeter-wave devices, high-speed channels, and complete power-delivery systems in modern, high-performance electronics.

part1
part2

OR version 10
part1
part2
part3
​


----------



## الحلقة الأخيرة (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالبة اتصالات سنة رابعة وأنا كمان مشروعي الفصلي بدي أستخدم في برنامج الأنسوفت بس ما عمبقدر أنزله أنا مشروعي تصميم هوائي ذكي باستخدام الأنسوفت فإذا في مجال تساعدني بمشروعي بأي طريقة على الأقل بدي معلومات عن البرنامج واستخدامه.
آسفة عمبطلب بهاي الطريقة بس عنجد مش عارفة أعمل شي بالمشروع.
أتمنى ما يكون بطلبي في أي ازعاج..
وشكراً


----------

